# 2011 Felt Z2



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I got some info on the 2011 Felt Z2, the list price on the bike is $6499. Felt went crazy when upgrading the 2011 Z2. 

The fork is a full monocoque, lighter, more shock absorbing yet stiffer.

The handlebar, stem and seatpost are a lot nicer, from Felt's race design group called Devox.

The paint is full DuPont, much glossier, tougher, chip resistant, cleanable.

The crankset is now DuraAce, not Ultegra.

The new 2011 Felt F series are going to be the same modulus of carbon that the 2011 Z2 is made of!!

The best thing is the bike is 1.65 lbs. lighter!!!!!!!!!!! than the 2010 Felt Z2.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice info. My F5 and Felt kit shipped today! Can't wait to ride them.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I got some info on the 2011 Felt Z2, the list price on the bike is $6499. Felt went crazy when upgrading the 2011 Z2.
> 
> The fork is a full monocoque, lighter, more shock absorbing yet stiffer.
> 
> ...


are you from New York?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I'm from New York.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

zach.scofield said:


> Very nice info. My F5 and Felt kit shipped today! Can't wait to ride them.


Enjoy your new Felt F5, please let us know how the bike ride.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

where abouts? Im in Northeastern NY.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm located in the NYC.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Any chance it comes with some BB30 variant? Or is it a standard threaded BB?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I asked the owner of Bicycle World in NY, where I ordered the 2011 Z2, but he wasn't sure about the BB30 being on the Z2. Hopefully Super Dave can tell us.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

natedg200202 said:


> Any chance it comes with some BB30 variant? Or is it a standard threaded BB?


This is what SuperDave wrote: No, it uses a threaded BB shell. Those frame molds cannot be used with the BB30 shell. It is not large enough to accomodate it and we wanted to keep the Z series triple compatible for our consumers who prefer that option. The F-series bikes cannot be used with a triple at all.


----------



## Stbuck (Jul 31, 2011)

Anthony88
Did you pick up the 2011 Z2? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

I ordered my 2011 Z2 and expect it in any day now. The Felt demo truck is a Good Thing.


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

picked it up last night and took a first ride this morning. comfortable and fast. Di2 is finestkind


----------

